
How Gene Editing Could Ruin Human Evolution - betolink
http://time.com/4626571/crispr-gene-modification-evolution/
======
michaelgburton
It's pretty annoying that this person would have the gall to hitch dead
artists to his dead horse when many artists are trying very hard to explain
that, in fact, mental illness for the vast majority of them is just a plain
old problem and not some mystical insight engine.

